# uk us gallon



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

is there any difference between a US and a UK gallon, just some tanks say 75 US gallons but they look smaller maybe just the way the picture is taken but not sure anyone know???


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

will this help any 

sh*t here you go  i didnt even see this


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

A UK gallon is 1.20 times larger than a US gallon...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, its very different.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

my tank is 48 by 18 by 12 not exactly massive but anyone knnow what g it is.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

not to worry just checked out freez link cheers all great help


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

ads910 said:


> my tank is 48 by 18 by 12 not exactly massive but anyone knnow what g it is.


 45 gallon


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

if you need to figure out how much gallons a tank holds, do this...

X" x X" x X" = then divide by 231

So a tank thats, 50L x 50H x 50W = 125000 , divided by 231 = 541gallons :nod:


----------

